
Perl awesome oneliners - vgy7ujm
https://github.com/learnbyexample/Command-line-text-processing/blob/master/perl_the_swiss_knife.md
======
cestith

        # one time pad, usage: otp <padfile> <plaintext|ciphertext>
        undef$/;print<>^<>

